# price fixing



## drywallerinnyc (Jan 23, 2012)

same 35% price increase from ALL manufacturers. termination of job quotes at the same time from ALL manufacturers. doe it smell like a case of price collusion? are you guys seeing the 35% price increase holding up?


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

say what?


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

So far 20% down here.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

drywallerinnyc said:


> same 35% price increase from ALL manufacturers. termination of job quotes at the same time from ALL manufacturers. doe it smell like a case of price collusion? are you guys seeing the 35% price increase holding up?


 Gyproc 6% over here! Sheetrock 0%,Lafarge ment 2 b 15% but not sure yet!Knauf 0% i think!


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

drywallerinnyc said:


> same 35% price increase from ALL manufacturers. termination of job quotes at the same time from ALL manufacturers. doe it smell like a case of price collusion? are you guys seeing the 35% price increase holding up?


Sure is fishy but personally demonstrating there's truly a collusive arrangement between manufacturers would see you splitting legal hairs with all your time and money for at least the next decade. 

The most you can do is report your suspicions. Odds are no one will care but you can give it a shot. Beyond that I wouldn't waste any more time.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Too bad us drywalllers couldn't stick together and raise our prices. Instead were retarded we all slowly lower our cost of living just to keep working. Even though I haven't lowered my prices I feel I have still lowered my cost of living cause I sure haven't been able to raise them in years.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

VANMAN said:


> Gyproc 6% over here! Sheetrock 0%,Lafarge ment 2 b 15% but not sure yet!Knauf 0% i think!


Knauf board between 4&6%. Was supposed to be from Feb 1 but my suppliers put it up from Jan. Cocksuckers!


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

cdwoodcox said:


> Too bad us drywalllers couldn't stick together and raise our prices. Instead were retarded we all slowly lower our cost of living just to keep working. Even though I haven't lowered my prices I feel I have still lowered my cost of living cause I sure haven't been able to raise them in years.


 Id say not lowering your price is "Sticking Together" I like to hear that:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm a rock ,,and I'm not moving . I'm in a constant battle with the lowballers here. My name is what keeps me going...I could hire 2 finishers ..lower my price ..and wipe out the jacklegs in some small areas that I work,,but I prefer to work alone..

In Richmond VA.. hangers are getting $5 per board for hanging.
$7 per board for finishing...In some areas $3 a board hanging,,and $5a board finishing ..I can't eat those apples..


----------



## floatking (Feb 2, 2012)

doing better than San Antonio, Texas. $2.50-$3 to hang, same for tape and float and finish, $1.80 for texture.


----------

